# PowerPivot



## waxb18 (Aug 10, 2011)

Does anyone have any PDF tutorials on how to use powerpivot with excel 2010?

Thanks


----------



## Derek Brown (Aug 11, 2011)

You will find several guides/tutorials on the internet - do a Google search for "powerpivot tutorial".
This will give you several links such as:
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/gg413497.aspx
For that one you can get a 'printer friendly version' and if you want to read it later, you can print it to PDF.


----------

